# Swagman G2 hitch VS ???



## fawndog (Nov 19, 2007)

I planned to get a smaller type rack because our Subaru will only hold a two bike rack mounted on the hitch. I was interested in the Performance Export, Thule 917 and Swagman G2. The main purpose was to do quick local trips with a bike rack that's easy to load and unload, my girlfriend can't easily mount a bike to the roof so we got the hitch platform type, it's by far easier to use.

I recently got the chance to try out the NEW Swagman G2 rack. It's not easy to check out at say REI, but the Thule was, and while in Berkeley I could also go to Performance Bike to look at the Export.

I wanted to get a feel of the build quality before I bought any of these racks. Luckily, I had access to all 3 through friends who already owned them. The Performance rack was very cheaply built and had broken a few times. I don't have pictures because we quickly decided it was the worst option for a platform rack. So below you will see a comparison between the Swagman G2 and the Thule 917.



















They're both very similar designs, but the Swagman had better fit and finish.



















The Thule has a 48" tray and barely accommodates a 2.5" tire.



















The Swagman has a 53" tray and will hold a 2.7" tire.










Material thickness 1/8" steel, the Thule fold-down latch seemed chinsy. Here you can also see the bolts appear to be crushing the crossbars that hold the wheel trays.










Material thickness 11/64" steel, the Swagman latch is built better and easy to use, whereas the Thule is clumsy to manipulate.



















Most people know the quality of Thule products, and in my opinion the Swagman G2 is a much better platform rack, also with the capability of supporting 2 large downhill bikes.


----------



## jonz (Mar 23, 2009)

I have the Swagman XC2, and it's been great as a cheap, entry level platform rack. However, while it's at a lower price point than the G2, it looks like my only two complaints about the XC2 would hold true for the G2 as well:

The rubber on the rachetting mechanism damages your frame paint (not a problem on my annodized frame, but not cool on my painted white frame.) You may want to put a rag between the rubber and your frame.
The plastic wing nut on the wheel trays has a tendency to work itself loose, in fact I've already lost one and had to replace with a hex nut and lock washer from Home Depot. If it doesn't already come with one, you may want to add a lock washer below the wingnut right from the start.


----------

